# Does anyone have a 30 amp adapter I could borrow?(Toronto)



## d2cheung (Jul 1, 2020)

Greetings fellow Ontario campers!

Does anyone have an adapter for 30 amp service I could borrow?

I'm leaving on a roadtrip to Kenora, Ontario, this Saturday and I will be staying at a few campgrounds along the way. 

However, my adapter for 50 amp > 30 amp is arriving late in the mail.

Any support is appreciated. You can text me at 647-680-6106.

Thanks for a wonderful community -- long time lurker.

Best,

Darrell


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

While I am not able to help you out, many campgrounds have NEMA 14-50 outlets. That what a dual a/c camper or motorhome uses. 30A is only for single A/C campers.
And it's specifically the TT-30 that is used in campgrounds, be careful what you ask for.
A 30A is also 120V only, AFAIK, so a lot slower than 14-50. (25%). And only twice that of 15A plug.

Camping stores may have some interesting solutions for you as well, but may be expensive.


----------



## d2cheung (Jul 1, 2020)

Ed Woodrick said:


> While I am not able to help you out, many campgrounds have NEMA 14-50 outlets. That what a dual a/c camper or motorhome uses. 30A is only for single A/C campers.
> And it's specifically the TT-30 that is used in campgrounds, be careful what you ask for.
> A 30A is also 120V only, AFAIK, so a lot slower than 14-50. (25%). And only twice that of 15A plug.
> 
> Camping stores may have some interesting solutions for you as well, but may be expensive.


Thanks for the feedback. Unfortunately, the campgrounds in Ontario, Canada, seem to only have 30 amp or 15 amp service. Adapters from camping stores is a possibility but they need to be opened up and re-wired so that it will work with an EV. Don't ask me why -- I just know from watching a few videos.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I did a quick search and I saw that a number do have 50A service. This is what the "big rigs" need to plug in. I know that you've probably already picked your campgrounds and so the point is probably moot.
Is 120V not enough? A few days of camping, even with some side trips, can often fill a battery at 120V 15A. It fills at 120 miles per day.
Last year we were in Ft Lauderdale for a week and came in close to empty. After 4-5 days, including local trips, we were back to almost full on 120V. I was able to skip a few Superchargers on the way home. 
Don't forget Plugshare and J-1772. And you also may have some luck find a CHAdeMO adapter, since there does seem to be a good number around.

Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a nema 14-50 but I think you’re looking for a nema 14-30


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

TrevP said:


> I have a nema 14-50 but I think you're looking for a nema 14-30


If it is camping as indicated, it is the TT-30, with the slanted prongs.


----------



## d2cheung (Jul 1, 2020)

TrevP said:


> I have a nema 14-50 but I think you're looking for a nema 14-30


Trevor:

I'm look for 30 amp service with TT-30 (slanted prongs). I believe Tesla discontinued making this adapter while back. The adapter I ordered:

https://www.evseadapters.com/products/tt-30-adapter-for-tesla-model-s-x-3-gen-2/

is coming two days late.

I have the Nema 14-50 as well, but need to conversion 


Ed Woodrick said:


> I did a quick search and I saw that a number do have 50A service. This is what the "big rigs" need to plug in. I know that you've probably already picked your campgrounds and so the point is probably moot.
> Is 120V not enough? A few days of camping, even with some side trips, can often fill a battery at 120V 15A. It fills at 120 miles per day.
> Last year we were in Ft Lauderdale for a week and came in close to empty. After 4-5 days, including local trips, we were back to almost full on 120V. I was able to skip a few Superchargers on the way home.
> Don't forget Plugshare and J-1772. And you also may have some luck find a CHAdeMO adapter, since there does seem to be a good number around.
> ...


Thanks for checking. 120 V could be enough. I'll probably get about 15 hours of charge at the first campsight so that's more than enough to get me to the next Supercharger that is 25 miles(36 km) away. The weather won't be so hot that I'll drain the battery that much at night time.

Good idea about Plugshare and J-1772. I'll take a look. It's fairly remote in Northern Ontario. I can't believe the Canadian economy can be sustained with only a one lane highway in either direction for a good portion of the drive!

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I do have a NEMA 14-50 extension cable with various adapters including RV parks ones if that helps. This is the kit I have
https://evannex.com/products/tesla-road-trip-charging-kit


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

From the stuff I read, it looks like most of the campgrounds in Canada have a 10-30R (3 prongs with 2 angled), 14-30 (modern dryer outlet) or 14-50 (standard 50 amp). I believe Tesla has all 3 of those available.

But since you might need it faster than that:




Those 3 adapters should cover you for supplying just about any campsite outlet except for standard 120 volt.


----------



## d2cheung (Jul 1, 2020)

TrevP said:


> I do have a NEMA 14-50 extension cable with various adapters including RV parks ones if that helps. This is the kit I have
> https://evannex.com/products/tesla-road-trip-charging-kit


Trevor I do see the adapter from the picture you sent.

Could you text me at 647-680-6106 to arrange a time for me to pickup either tonight or tomorrow afternoon?

Grateful,

Darrell


----------



## d2cheung (Jul 1, 2020)

JasonF said:


> From the stuff I read, it looks like most of the campgrounds in Canada have a 10-30R (3 prongs with 2 angled), 14-30 (modern dryer outlet) or 14-50 (standard 50 amp). I believe Tesla has all 3 of those available.
> 
> But since you might need it faster than that:
> 
> ...


Jason:

Thanks for your research on this. Thankfully, I have a lead on an adapter from a local forum member.

Thanks again for looking this up.

Best,

Darrell


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

JasonF said:


> From the stuff I read, it looks like most of the campgrounds in Canada have a 10-30R (3 prongs with 2 angled), 14-30 (modern dryer outlet) or 14-50 (standard 50 amp). I believe Tesla has all 3 of those available.
> 
> Those 3 adapters should cover you for supplying just about any campsite outlet except for standard 120 volt.


A 10-30R has the straight connectors. The TT-30 has the angled connectors. It's the Travel Trailer [email protected] that's used by most all campers with a single air conditioner. The 14-50 is for campers with 2 or more air conditioners.


----------

